# Raised birds



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I was wondering does anyone know what the rule is about buying birds and turning them loose on your own land? I have heard that it is illegal and also that it is legal as long as you have the right paperwork. Any input would be great, I am thinking about buying a few roosters this weekend to turn loose.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't looked at the actual code in a number of years, but when I buy birds for training or release the seller gives me a permit that contains the species and number of birds sold as well as thier license number etc.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

If you do it during the season and stay within the limit, no paperwork is required. You can also do it outside of the season under the pretense of "dog training" as long as you have the paperwork showing they're pen-raised and you attach a long streamer (like a 3-foot length of yarn) to a leg to identify them when they fly.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you shoot them over your dogs out of season if they are pen raised?


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes. In fact, I think that is part of the requirement, since you are supposedly training your dog. I don't think you can just release the birds without dogs and shoot them unless you are on property registered as a hunting club.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone who is interested in raising gamebirds is well advised to read over the following regulations.

To possess or raise gamebirds for periods longer than 60 days you'll need a *Aviculture Installation COR *(Certificate of Registration)

Learn more about obtaining an Aviculture Installation COR by clicking HERE!

Also, there are many special regulations for training dogs in Utah.

Learn more about Dog Training regulations by clicking HERE!

Good luck!


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is the link to the law regarding the specific use of pen-raised birds in dog training:

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/rules/R657-46.php


----------

